# What detergent do you find works best?



## manitobamama (Jan 1, 2007)

Continued on from Stinky diapers thread.... So what have you found that works best?
As you can tell I'm a newbie only 2 and half weeks at this cd thing! Planning to start EC soon, still watching her and getting to know her and her signals!


----------



## sqoya (Feb 13, 2004)

We love Allen's Naturally - they list all the ingredients on the label. We have switched to Allen's for all our clothes, too. It works great and is very concentrated - a little goes a long way. We also like Charlie's Soap and have never had issues with regular Tide and cloth diapers. HTH!


----------



## Sunshinesmiles22 (Jul 19, 2006)

Currently, we use ALL F&C, but lately I've been reading that it has some sort of brightener. ?? We've had good luck with it until lately when we started noticing an urine smell come morning (only after she'd been in a BG ALL night). Don't know if it's the detergent or what. MAybe we need to strip them.

Heard GREAT things about CountrySave! We're going to try that soon.
http://www.countrysave.com


----------



## meisterfrau (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm also using Allen's Naturally. I use a full tablespoon for my regular laundry, and 1/2 tablespoon for my pocket diapers (I have hard water and detergent build up issues).


----------



## dimibella (Feb 5, 2007)

I use dawn for every wash







: and I have never had any problems with stinkies or ammonia or repelling. I have to say I love it.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

I use a little amount of Nature Clean powder and a little borax. I wash my dry-pail dipes on cold first with the detergent and borax with an extra wash and an extra rinse (front loader) and a hot wash with extra wash and extra rinse the second time around. I find I get no stink at all, and no rash issues. I sun out stains.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

We use Allens Naturally and Borax. I have a ton of seventh gen (I was part of a marketing study and they gave me $$$$ plus another couple hundred in product and coupons) But I am not using it yet. Not sure how it will be on the diapers and on our clothes. We have a front loader. The last time I used their stuff was in a top loader. It suds even if I only use a tiny bit. Any feedback. I really love Allens with a top loader I barely go to the first line (on the cup) and our clothes are dirty.


----------



## manitobamama (Jan 1, 2007)

Just looked up Allens and I'll have to call them to see about shipping to Canada. I guess I should have specified that I'm in Canada, in a small city in the middle of the prairies so it can be hard to find special things here. I know our health food store has something but I can't remember what since it was very expensive. I"ll have to do some researching on what is the best deal. Maybe I'll try a name brand detergent like Tide or Cheer for now since our regular detergent is Purex and it doesn't seem to be doing the best job. I'm just worried about changing things around for fear of rashes, dh gets a rash from most other soaps.
Hmmmm.... not sure where to start. Anyone use Dr. Bonners, I think they might ship to canada.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

You can but Allens on www.cottonbabies.com and on www.kellyscloset.com or www.bulkdiaper.com. Kelly is in Maine. I think she ships to Canada. Allens is not cheap (get the powder) But use use less than a tBSp witha top loader and a couple of teaspoons with a front.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

we use Charlies and LOVE LOVE LOVE it.
we use it for everything, all of our laundry, clothing bedding, towels and diapers.
and i even use it for other things, like carpet cleaning, and dishwashing.







LOVE Charlies.
they have a Canadian version called WonderWash


----------



## TypingMJ (Nov 10, 2005)

It seems that some variety is good for diapers.







I've tried just about every recommended (and not recommended) detergent on diapers, and I change every few months.

I was using Mountain Green detergent for months, and I liked it very much, but I ran out and haven't ordered more yet. In the meantime, I've been using Tide with Bleach Alternative and I have to admit it's working great







: If it keeps working well I'll probably stick with it since it's easy to find and I like the scent.


----------



## goodearthmama (Nov 7, 2006)

we use dr. bronners but i have only been at this for almost 3 weeks w/ my newborn. so far so good


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

Dr bronner's is NOT recommended for diapers: it interferes with absorption.

Charlies works for me, some people have problems with it. Ecover also works, it's the only CD-appropriate detergent available here (!)
You need a detergent with NO enzymes, optical brighteners, scents, dyes, or fabric softener.

This page has ratings for detergents:
http://www.pinstripesandpolkadots.co...entchoices.htm


----------



## StormySar (Jul 21, 2006)

I have tried a lot of stuff... Cheap stuff, expensive stuff, store brand stuff, online-only stuff... Honestly, the best I've found on diapers and clothing is plain, simple, homemade. I use a mixture of 1c grated fels naptha, 1/2 c borax and 1/2 c washing soda. I use between 1-2TBSP per load. I also use the fels naptha as a stain remover on clothing (I dont care about stains on my diapers, and the diapers are re-used from one kid to another so I don't really see myself ever reselling them before they get retired to rag status. LOL)


----------



## slasuta (Jun 5, 2007)

You can buy Allens Naturally from Raised in Reusables for $24.99. This company is based in Vancouver. The website is www.raisedinreusables.com


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

All of the detergents I have tried have worked: Biokleen, Tide, Gain, Sun, Dreft. Right now my favorite is Gain because it is relatively inexpensive and comes in an HE version (I have a front loader).


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dimibella* 
I use dawn for every wash







: and I have never had any problems with stinkies or ammonia or repelling. I have to say I love it.

Wow, really? Just regular Dawn dish liquid right in the washing machine? I'm intrigued. Could it be used in an HE washer?

Isn't Dawn used for washing animals hurt in oil spills, too?


----------



## musemor (Mar 19, 2004)

I have used:
All Free & Clear (got major stinky buildup on my pfs)
Allen's Naturally (worked fine for diapers and regular laundry)
Charlie's Soap (worked better than Allen's for diapers and I still use it for my regular laundry)
Dawn dishwashing liquid (worked the best for diapers...it's what I use now)


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

We have found we can use just about any detergent as long as we use baking soda in the first cold rinse and vinegar in the last rinse. Keeps them fresh and build-up free.


----------



## sagira (Mar 8, 2003)

How much baking soda, how much vinegar? I'm curious.


----------



## ChrisR (Jun 21, 2007)

I use All F&C and a little borax in every wash. Sometimes I'll put 1/2 cup of vinegar in the rinse.


----------



## musemor (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't measure the baking soda and vinegar when I put put it in. I'd estimate maybe 1/3-1/2 cups of baking soda in the cold soak and 1/2-1 cup of vinegar in the hot rinse.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

We don't CD anymore (DD fininally PT) but we used Charilies soap and countinue to use it for our regular laundry and will likely countinue with another child. We have in the past tried
All tide cheer sun dreft ivory surf Allens country save wisk biokleen simple green vinager baking soda dawn and a dozen others...


----------



## grneyes328 (Feb 24, 2004)

I alternate between nothing and Bi-o-kleen. I think my diapers (and the rest of my laundry) fare better when I use detergent sparingly, if at all, and they are so much softer and smell better than when I was using detergent every time.


----------



## les7699 (Jan 19, 2007)

We had so many rash issues. I finally found Asta from Aldi's. Works great for us.


----------



## heggie (May 15, 2007)

I've only been at this for 3 weeks, but on my FuzziBunz, I use Arm & Hammer Free (unscented, no fabric softener) in our front-loading washer (about 1/4 cup for a big load) and pretreat with 1 tsp of dish detergent (dawn or Planet) diluted with 1 quart of water in a spray bottle. I spray the dipe and its insert with the pretreater then wash on regular/hot wash/warm rinse. No stains since we started the pretreatment (thanks Mom!). And no rash issues. So far loving the FBs!


----------



## katiebell5 (Oct 29, 2006)

I had a bad experience with All F&C. You can read about it at my blog.

So far Tide Free works best for us along with an occassional Dawn washing.


----------



## tarajean56 (May 2, 2007)

A few of you have mentioned Dawn, how much do you use?


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

PHP Code:

```
[CODE]<span style="color:#000000;"><span style="color:#0000BB;">I have a ton of seventh gen </span><span style="color:#007700;">(</span><span style="color:#0000BB;">I was part of a marketing study </span><span style="color:#007700;">and </span><span style="color:#0000BB;">they gave me </span><span style="color:#007700;">$$$$ </span><span style="color:#0000BB;">plus another couple hundred in product </span><span style="color:#007700;">and </span><span style="color:#0000BB;">coupons</span><span style="color:#007700;">) </span><span style="color:#0000BB;">But I am not using it yet</span><span style="color:#007700;">. <br></span> </span>
```
 [/CODE]

i love these products and have used the Seventh Gen Baby Detergent on my CD.


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *musemor* 
I don't measure the baking soda and vinegar when I put put it in. I'd estimate maybe 1/3-1/2 cups of baking soda in the cold soak and 1/2-1 cup of vinegar in the hot rinse.

Yep, I use about 1/2 baking soda and about 1 cup vinegar (fill a downy dispenser ball). We use Charlies, but I have used Tide and 7th Generation.


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VernaBloom* 
It seems that some variety is good for diapers.







I've tried just about every recommended (and not recommended) detergent on diapers, and I change every few months.










: I swear, rotating your detergent and washing process is the trick. It also depends on the kind of water you are dealing with. Our water is super crusty with minerals and my septic designer dh HATES water softeners so.... I vary my washing routine to prevent buildup. And I totally advocate early potty learning...


----------



## sara_m (Jul 12, 2004)

I've about had it with detergents and toddler diapers! I seem to get build up no matter what I use (even Charlies). I'm intrigued by Dawn - how much is a standard top loading washer?


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midwestmeg* 







: I swear, rotating your detergent and washing process is the trick.

I have actually found this to be very helpful as well.

So far we have tried:

Allen's - We liked this one ok...would have probably liked it better if we had clued into the rotation idea earlier.
Charlie's - HATED it! Hated it for diapers...REALLY hated it for clothes!!
Tide - Just regular old Tide. Worked really well for a loooooooong time and then didn't work as well as I had liked. Rotated with another detergent and seems to work just fine.
CountrySave - Seems to work really well. Works best in a rotation with Tide.


----------



## Isamama (May 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexisT* 
Dr bronner's is NOT recommended for diapers: it interferes with absorption.

Charlies works for me, some people have problems with it. Ecover also works, it's the only CD-appropriate detergent available here (!)
*You need a detergent with NO enzymes*, optical brighteners, scents, dyes, or fabric softener.

This page has ratings for detergents:
http://www.pinstripesandpolkadots.co...entchoices.htm


Why no enzymes? I used Bac Out by Biokleen on the poopies along with the Biokleen deterg when my dd was an infant. I believe it was recommended on the site I bought the diapers (I had never heard of it before).

I think I will try switching brands. I just tried biokleen and borax and they are still stinky, although, a bit better. My goodness urine is potent!


----------



## MichelleS (May 18, 2005)

You can also buy Allen's Naturally direct from their site - $17.95 for the 5 lb. box of powdered detergent.
https://host382.ipowerweb.com/~allen...merce/catalog/


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Isamama* 
Why no enzymes? I used Bac Out by Biokleen on the poopies along with the Biokleen deterg when my dd was an infant. I believe it was recommended on the site I bought the diapers (I had never heard of it before).

I think I will try switching brands. I just tried biokleen and borax and they are still stinky, although, a bit better. My goodness urine is potent!

Sorry, I'm bumping this because I'm trying to figure laundry out. We are using Arm and Hammer Free and Clear and it worked great for a while, but now my diapers stink and our clothes aren't coming clean.

So why no enzymes? Like the above poster said, Bi-O-Kleen is recommended on a lot of people's websites for diapers. What about Ecover? I read somewhere that that was a great one for diapers but the above chart that someone posted said it causes buildup on pockets (which is all we use).

And can I REALLY use Dawn exclusively? We've used it once in a while to strip the diapers, but not every time!


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I think the enzymes build up and then wreak havoc on your little one's bottom. After a long time of nothing you'll get some nasty rashes.

I can't imagine Dawn would hurt if you used it every time. I just wonder about the stuff they put in there to "soften hands" building up?


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

I'm not sure about build-up. I do know that some people (including my DH) react badly to enzymes, and it's more likely in babies. The "biological" or enzyme cleaners work better, but cause skin irritations. All the major brands here have "non-bio" forms without them and the general recommendation is to always use non-bio for babies. Our Ecover is non-bio (well, they sell both). I don't know why the US formula would cause pocket buildup--that's usually down to optical brighteners, which bond to the fabric. There are reported problems with hard water, but I always use Calgon anyway.

Everyone does seem to have varying experiences with the various detergents, though, even the ones best rated for diapers.


----------



## sara_m (Jul 12, 2004)

FYI - I've been using about 1 T of Dawn in regular rotation with other detergents (Charlies, All F&C, Seventh Gen F&C and homemade detergent) and it seems to work well to clean diapers.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

In the LJ cloth diapering community, people have said that Dawn overuse can end up eating your diapers (someone had it happen). So be careful with the Dawn.


----------



## schreiberwriter (Aug 3, 2005)

Shaklee's laundry soap is the first detergent I found that effectively removed urine smell. I was so excited when I first tried it! It doesn't have harsh chemicals and the company claims to be eco-friendly. www.shaklee.com

I could order you some if you want to try it. It's available via direct sales only.


----------



## MCKH (Jun 26, 2006)

I alternate between Allen's and Tide. I think Tide is a better cleaner for the really nasty loads, but it's good to switch it up. I don't use Allen's on clothing because I think it dulls color pretty badly. I don't worry about buildup that much because I literally do 7 or 8 rinses.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I've had good luck with baby borax. I use it though for the presoak cycle. Then something natural for the wash cycle(whatever I have at the time).


----------



## Eclectica (Jun 23, 2007)

For FuzziBunz & BumGenius I really like Purex Free & Clear now. I used to use Allen's but kept having buildup stink issues.


----------

